
Excel-Messenger: A Terrible Experiment in VBA - choult
http://tristancalderbank.com/2016/09/06/excel-messenger-a-terrible-experiment-in-vba/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/51i1fd/excel_m...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/51i1fd/excel_messenger_a_group_messaging_app_where_the/)

